
Ask HN: How to Find Part Time Remote Work Suitable for a Student - ricree
I&#x27;m currently a senior at Southern Illinois University, and am definitely going to need a job this semester. Local options aren&#x27;t great, especially for someone without access to a car.<p>Remote work seems like the best way around this, but I have no idea where to even begin looking for companies  hiring for this sort of thing.
======
itamarst
flexjobs.com is a generic job board.

weworkremotely.com is a job board for remote jobs.

